# Heresy Online Awards - Second Quarter 2013



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

*Awards*







This is the award round-up for the second quarter of 2013, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each quarter, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle and Path of the Exarch are given as and when they are deemed worthy.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them.​









*Favour of the Warmaster*

For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time. Awarded by Jezlad only._



*Wreath of Champions*

This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

shaanitus, spanner94ezekiel, Blackadder

*Crest of the Terraforma*

For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

tinker, imm0rtal reaper

*Guilliman's Seal*

For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._



*Fulgrim's Favour*

Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._

Tarkon

*The Mark of the Hydra*

Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to games and upcoming releases._



*Baton of the Grand Marshal*

For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge._

Kreuger

*Mark of Tzeentch*

For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._

Ring Master "Honka", Deneris, Words_of_Truth, The_Helghast, Charandris, Jacobite

*Bonding Knife*

Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._



*Order of the Artificer*

Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

SonofVulkan, Metalmonk, Marremony


*Mark of Slaanesh*

Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._


Svartmetall, Nufrugle, Boc

*Order of the Astropath*

Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 



*Insignia of the Artisan*

Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

Grins1878, webmax, Bob the Ork

*Lexicanum's Crest*

For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










_Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade._

Galahad, maelstrom48, hephesto

*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._



*Seal of the Librarian*

Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those whose imagination takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

VulkansNodosaurus, locustgate, Rems

*Medallion of the Chosen*

Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._



*Crest of the Wise*

For exceptional quality posting on the boards.










_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._



*Mark of Nurgle*

Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

Achaylus72, arumichic, beenburned, DecrepitDragon, elmir, Haskanael, Jace of Ultramar, jaysen, kickboxerdog, Kobrakai, Ratvan, Rems, scscofield, xenobiotic, Zion

*Path of the Exarch*

Awarded for long, dedicated service to the forums.










_Members who have not only survived but kept the boards alive for years have walked the long Path of the Exarch._

Baron Spikey, bobss, dark angel, darkreever, DeathKlokk, Deneris, effigy22, imm0rtal reaper, Imperial Dragon, Khorne's Fist, Lord Sinkoran, loyalist42, maddermax, neilbatte, Red Corsairs, Steel Nathan, Stella Cadente, Svartmetall, Syko515, torealis, tu_shan82, Warlock in Training, Wusword77, Zondarian

*Kiss of the Harlequin*

Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._



*Sigil of the Scarab*

Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award._ 



*Mark of Khorne*

Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._



*Laurels of Victory*

Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First, Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._



*Order of the Codicer*

Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicer._



*Tithe of the Faithful*

Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of the gratitudel._



*Creed's Commendation*

Awarded for winning the Army of the Quarter.










_High quality background fluff, battle reports, and photos in the Army Showcase will earn you Creed's Commendation._

GrimzagGorwazza
​

_*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.

Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.​*_


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gratz to those that have been awarded!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooo, new shinies! Thanks for these, and grats to everyone else who got a gong as well


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats everyone!

(And thanks to the mods, humakt in particular for working through the aftermath of the Russian hacking with me!)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, can't believe I'm on here 5 years. Congrats to all recipients.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to my fellow Staffers who put the hard work of getting these awards out there, and congrats to everyone who earned one!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations all. Thank you for the medal, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations all! And thanks massively!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats on the new shinies everyone.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well done to all!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ty very much and congrats to everyone else!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratz on the new shinies guys, well earned! :drinks: :so_happy:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

yesss, my precioussss

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Gratz, all!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Gratz to all


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Gratz to all.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Huzzah to all, well done


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Big grats to all the winners!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I must admit this is very pleasant!

Thank you to the administration for the award  Very humbled!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Yay my first shiney. thanks admins and welldone everyone else who recieved one


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the mark of Nurgle, has it realy been that long already? oh my how time flies. and I'm still feeling guilty for being unable to propperly reboot my Log


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you! And congrats to the other winners .


----------

